# Always Be Prepared



## YakFishin (Feb 20, 2017)

So went on a Kayaking/canoe fishing trip with a friend and his two kids on the LMR last weekend. Was so excited to get on the river and finally fish after seeing everyones smallmouth posts. To say the least the trip didn't go as expected. The friend I went with owns his own canoe so you would think he would know how to control a canoe right? Especially if the water is hypothermic levels and you bring your kids along. Before the trip I tried to inform my buddy to come as prepared as possible for any situation that might arise especially going into the icy water. Well we met up loaded our gear and headed to the river. We put in just above bell brook canoe rental and started to float down river. We came to the first fast section of the river I proceeded first and then stood by while they went through and then the inevitable happened. Not even barely a 100 yards down river he flipped the canoe dumping himself and two teenage kids into the frigid water. So they scrambled to a sand bar in the middle of the river after loosing three fishing poles both paddles and who knows what else. I was able to kayak down and grab the paddles but the poles were gone. At first I was like no big deal I am sure they brought dry clothes as I did in case something like this happened. You would think so anyway but no. So then it became a survival mission and We got a fire going quickly and I handed out my dry clothes to the teenage girl so atleast she could be warm. Needless to say the trip was over before I ever got a line in the water. I learned a lot though, one you can be as prepared as you want but if the people you go with don't have the same mentality then you could still end up in a bad situation. I should have never assumed that they could canoe or that they brought the proper gear to help their situation. I feel just as much to blame as them because I didn't make sure we were prepared before putting ourselves on the river. Needless to say it was still a positive experience because I feel I handled the situation well by getting them a fire and getting us out of there. I had to hike back to the truck and then drove it through the field to the edge of the river where they were and loaded everything up. The situation could have been much worse and I am thankful it wasn't. 

All that being said I am looking for an experienced kayaker to hit the river with possibly this weekend or next anyone interested? Let me know


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Glad to hear everyones ok Brian...good you were prepared too!


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, so lucky you were there.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Glad to hear it all worked out okay.
Anymore I just keep extra clothes and rain gear in my boat. Most folks go out prepared for their driveway conditions and even if they don't get dunked they end up miserable and generally it ruins your trip too.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

yup good man.....always bring a dry bag with the essentials


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

So you were barely 100 yards downriver and they couldn't walk back to the truck? That walk couldn't take more than 2 minutes max.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bassnpro1 said:


> So you were barely 100 yards downriver and they couldn't walk back to the truck? That walk couldn't take more than 2 minutes max.


and thats plenty of time for hypothermia to set in!!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> and thats plenty of time for hypothermia to set in!!!


I bet it took longer to start a fire


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

They could have jogged to the truck and it would have kept them warm and took about 30 seconds. Certainly a better option being less than 100 yards from safety than sticking it out in the cold woods wet, trying to stay warm by a fire that was just started. 

Seems it was much more dangerous staying in the woods and trying to start a fire when the safe vehicles were less than 100 yards. That is an easy deer shot. It is a minuscule distance to safety.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

well... he did what he did and stayed put and started a fire… Either way everyone made it back and everyone is safe and alive...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bassnpro1 said:


> They could have jogged to the truck and it would have kept them warm and took about 30 seconds. Certainly a better option being less than 100 yards from safety than sticking it out in the cold woods wet, trying to stay warm by a fire that was just started.
> 
> Seems it was much more dangerous staying in the woods and trying to start a fire when the safe vehicles were less than 100 yards. That is an easy deer shot. It is a minuscule distance to safety.


Not everyone is as young as you...No offence ment...There was once a old bull and a young bull on top of a hill looking down at all the cows...The young bull said hey pops, lets run down there and breed a cow.....The old bull says ,, son lets walk down and breed em all.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bassnpro1 said:


> They could have jogged to the truck and it would have kept them warm and took about 30 seconds. Certainly a better option being less than 100 yards from safety than sticking it out in the cold woods wet, trying to stay warm by a fire that was just started.
> 
> Seems it was much more dangerous staying in the woods and trying to start a fire when the safe vehicles were less than 100 yards. That is an easy deer shot. It is a minuscule distance to safety.


Also it would take me about 2 mins to start a fire with what i carry in the dry bag....Plus id still want to continue on with my trip too...not drag the yak 100 yards back to the truck..


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I understand wanting to continue a trip. Starting a fire in 2 minutes is one thing, getting a fire going enough to provide substantial life saving warmth takes a bit longer. It just rubbed me wrong to say it was a survival situation 100 yards from a vehicle. If it was indeed a matter of life or death, I personally believe starting a fire when a vehicle was that close was the wrong call if you were trying to come out of that "survival mission" alive.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I understand wanting to continue a trip. Starting a fire in 2 minutes is one thing, getting a fire going enough to provide substantial life saving warmth takes a bit longer. It just rubbed me wrong to say it was a survival situation 100 yards from a vehicle. If it was indeed a matter of life or death, I personally believe starting a fire when a vehicle was that close was the wrong call if you were trying to come out of that "survival mission" alive.


i was in the same branch as you and a eagle scout. Lol I can get that fire goin..i bet he was more than 100 yards too....Tom


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I learned my lesson years ago leading a whitewater rafting trip.

Me. Do you have xyz gear.
Them. Yep
Me . Drive to WV
Them. I am cold don't have correct clothing.
Me.glad I over packed

Lesson was always check their pack and make sure they have the correct equipment. They assured me they did. I even gave up my shoes on that trip. We made it through but it would have been better with what we left at home.


----------



## YakFishin (Feb 20, 2017)

Bassnpro1 said:


> They could have jogged to the truck and it would have kept them warm and took about 30 seconds. Certainly a better option being less than 100 yards from safety than sticking it out in the cold woods wet, trying to stay warm by a fire that was just started.
> 
> Seems it was much more dangerous staying in the woods and trying to start a fire when the safe vehicles were less than 100 yards. That is an easy deer shot. It is a minuscule distance to safety.


It wasn't the distance that was a big deal its the fact that we had two scared kids stuck on a sandbar in the middle of current so I got the fire going before I went to get the truck. There could have been other solutions but I am just glad we weren't further down river.


----------



## YakFishin (Feb 20, 2017)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I understand wanting to continue a trip. Starting a fire in 2 minutes is one thing, getting a fire going enough to provide substantial life saving warmth takes a bit longer. It just rubbed me wrong to say it was a survival situation 100 yards from a vehicle. If it was indeed a matter of life or death, I personally believe starting a fire when a vehicle was that close was the wrong call if you were trying to come out of that "survival mission" alive.


I am sorry if it rubbed you the wrong way I didn't mean to sound like it was life or death. But it did show me how easy things can go south in cold water It seems to me like you are trying to pick apart the story just for the sake of sounding like you know more than someone else. You probably do know more than I do and thats fine but what do have to gain from trolling on a thread? Either way this site is about fishing not a pissing contest.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

A good fire starting 'kit' is an essential item in my day pack along with extra base layers suitable for layering, a rain suit, first aid kit, signaling equipment, my compass, knife, a nalgene bottle of water, & decent variety of healthy food. There are also some other basic items that stay packed year round. It absolutely amazes me how many people take off for an outing with little more than the clothes on their back & a can of pop. Glad everything turned out OK on your river trip. I'm no whitewater expert in my canoe, but have a good deal of experience. I took an inexperienced friend out paddling on a nearby lake a few years ago & went through the fundamentals thoroughly (I thought) before we took off. Everything went fairly well for the next couple of hours until we approached the shore near the launching site. My friend decided to exit the canoe first this time & promptly dunked us both when his foot caught the thwart of the canoe. I had turned around to look at something & had no clue he was going to get out without first saying something. Fortunately, this incident took place during hot weather so we had a good laugh out of our dunking over a cold beverage. It definitely served as a good reminder on just how quickly an incident can happen when you're on the water. Mike


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

YakFishin said:


> . But it did show me how easy things can go south in cold water


 I agree, things go wrong in warm weather and you won't give them a second thought but when the temps are near or below freezing it turns into a totally different story and you had better be prepared or you will be in for, at best, an uncomfortable day.
Cold weather Hunting or Fishing I always have a extra set of clothing and waders just in case, and I have used them more than once ( I'm pretty clumsy)
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Good lookin out.... Sometimes it makes you wonder what they are thinking about. I discovered many years ago when I said dress warm there was a HUGE difference between what I was thinking compared to what they would bring along..... I always have extra clothes for "Grasshopper".


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I carry a 9 volt battery and steel wool . Also a half of a fireplace starter, first aid kit, spare coat, spare clothes.....all in dry bags.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I think one big mistake with weather like we've been having is a lot of people only being prepared/dressed for the high air temp on a given day and not what temperature the water still is. Might look like Spring, but it's still winter and the water is cold.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I carry a 9 volt battery and steel wool . Also a half of a fireplace starter, first aid kit, spare coat, spare clothes.....all in dry bags.


Your yak is like a clown car of supplies. Not that its a bad thing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

dytmook said:


> Your yak is like a clown car of supplies. Not that its a bad thing.


I NEVER went on a date without safety gear either......well 1 time


----------

